# Où est passée Manon ?



## Philippe64 (12 Octobre 2002)

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Manon ?
Elle a disparu subitement depuis le 30 septembre dernier  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Plus aucune nouvelle, plus un message... nada


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2002)

Moi je dis, non, non et non... ça ne va pas de ne pas avoir de nouvelles de Manon... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (12 Octobre 2002)




----------



## Philippe64 (12 Octobre 2002)




----------



## benjamin (12 Octobre 2002)

Comme disait l'autre, dans un thread classé secret défense /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif faut le temps de trouver une molette /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## gribouille (12 Octobre 2002)

'Rillettes et moi l'avons noyée dans une source, elle reviendras plus NA /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

on a été payés par un certain "MackieBurp !" par l'intermédiaire d'un porte valise, on l'as eus qu'au téléphone ce commanditaire, jamais vus... si ce n'est qu'il y avais un type qui disais toujours "Mackie......ta gueule" derrière en fond sonore dans le téléphone.... Rillettes a suggéré qu'il devaient être deux en fait pour commanditer ce crime...

Mais nous on décline toute responsabilité, on à faiot notre boulot proprement, au fer à souder et à friser, avec Rillettes, on à été payé... c'est tout...

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## rillettes (12 Octobre 2002)

Ce n'est pas la seule d'ailleurs...
Barbarella repose au fond de la Seine avec ses dix parpaings de béton en accordéon autour du cou (c'était pas facile, elle remontait tout le temps, on a épuiser notre stock du coup !), pour jeromemac, c'était plus simple, on l'a découpé en tranche et abandonné au fur et à mesure sur les aires de repos de l'autoroute A1... La camionnette que nous avait prêter un de nos commanditaires était trop dégueu, on l'a brûlée devant la mairie de St Denis au retour !
Pour le Dude, pas de panique, il vous reste une petite chance de le retrouver un jour... pour l'instant, on le garde au chaud dans une cave, à Lyon... On attend toujours la rançon ! Mais ne tardez pas trop quand même, si le rhône gonfle encore, il va boire la tasse votre vieux fourreur d'opposums !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Nous vous tiendrons au courant de l'évolution de nos" contrats" dans un communiqué que nous diffuserons ici même chaque mois. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 

Aux dernières nouvelles, un certain Higgins se faisant passé pour un Lou doré de l'Atlas pourrait bien faire les fraits de notre "petite entreprise", mais les commanditaires on un peu de mal à se séparer de leurs bas de laine... Si vous voulez les aider, prenez contact avec nous, nous ferons suivre... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
Pour les contrats dit "sensibles" (modérateurs ou administrateurs), nos tarifs sont un peu plus élevés... Quoique... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## benjamin (12 Octobre 2002)

Et est-il possible de vous corrompre. Je peux te mettre modérateur de Contenu MacGameZone, c'est super à la mode en ce moment. Et je t'assure qu'en soirée, ça fait toujours bien d'annoncer ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (12 Octobre 2002)

Pour les "contre-contrat", ça se discute entre Grib et moi sous la couette... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Tout dépend du nombre de zéro ajoutés et de nos fraits de manucure !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Merci pour ta proposition zaza mais ça ne rentre pas en ligne de compte, les avantages en natures de cet ordre ne sont pas assez rentables à long terme. 
De plus, il n'est pas dit que la [MGZ] existe encore le mois prochain !!
Ils risquent de rencontrer une grave pénurie de personnel sous peu !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Philippe64 (15 Octobre 2002)

On est toujours sans nouvelles de Manon...


----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2002)

Aurait-elle switché ou aurait-elle été invitée par Apple pour tourner une pub afin de remplacer Ellen?

Alors là, je dis non, non et non!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (15 Octobre 2002)

Puisqu'on est dans la série des Où est passé ... Où est donc passé SirMacGregor ?


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2002)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> * Puisqu'on est dans la série des Où est passé ... Où est donc passé SirMacGregor ?   *



aux dernières nouvelles ce cher Gregory n'aurait plus d'accès web.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2002)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> * Puisqu'on est dans la série des Où est passé ... Où est donc passé SirMacGregor ?   *



C'est fait bouffer la rate par un lapin !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeromemac (15 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* Ce n'est pas la seule d'ailleurs...
Barbarella repose au fond de la Seine avec ses dix parpaings de béton en accordéon autour du cou (c'était pas facile, elle remontait tout le temps, on a épuiser notre stock du coup !), pour jeromemac, c'était plus simple, on l'a découpé en tranche et abandonné au fur et à mesure sur les aires de repos de l'autoroute A1... La camionnette que nous avait prêter un de nos commanditaires était trop dégueu, on l'a brûlée devant la mairie de St Denis au retour !
Pour le Dude, pas de panique, il vous reste une petite chance de le retrouver un jour... pour l'instant, on le garde au chaud dans une cave, à Lyon... On attend toujours la rançon ! Mais ne tardez pas trop quand même, si le rhône gonfle encore, il va boire la tasse votre vieux fourreur d'opposums !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Nous vous tiendrons au courant de l'évolution de nos" contrats" dans un communiqué que nous diffuserons ici même chaque mois. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 

Aux dernières nouvelles, un certain Higgins se faisant passé pour un Lou doré de l'Atlas pourrait bien faire les fraits de notre "petite entreprise", mais les commanditaires on un peu de mal à se séparer de leurs bas de laine... Si vous voulez les aider, prenez contact avec nous, nous ferons suivre... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
Pour les contrats dit "sensibles" (modérateurs ou administrateurs), nos tarifs sont un peu plus élevés... Quoique... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

qui toi ????!!! hihihi..... 110 kilo de barbac bon courage à découpé.....  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
et pourtant j'ai rien senti..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (15 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeromemac:</font><hr />* 

qui toi ????!!! hihihi..... 110 kilo de barbac bon courage à découpé.....  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est bien pour ça qu'on a brûler le break après !! Y en avait partout de ta salle barbaque, de la tripaille en voulez-vous en voilà, une vraie boucherie !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 



Les morceaux devaient être aimanté... 
La prochaine fois, on brûlera tout à l'acide, c'est plus sûr !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Philippe64 (24 Octobre 2002)

Toujours pas de Manon... Je commence à être inquiet... Lui serait-il arrivé quelquechose ?


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2002)

Philippe64 a dit:
			
		

> * Toujours pas de Manon... Je commence à être inquiet... Lui serait-il arrivé quelquechose ?  *



Je pense qu'elle travaille sur son labyrinthe!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Labyrinthe de Manon


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2002)

Pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles !


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

aux dernières nouvelles ce cher Gregory n'aurait plus d'accès web.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

oui oui, Rillettes et moi on avais pas de sac bleu pour le jeter dans la Vologne... du coup on l'as confié à alem qui voulais s'en servir pour faire "des experiences" sois disant.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

C'est bien pour ça qu'on a brûler le break après !! Y en avait partout de ta salle barbaque, de la tripaille en voulez-vous en voilà, une vraie boucherie !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 



Les morceaux devaient être aimanté... 
La prochaine fois, on brûlera tout à l'acide, c'est plus sûr !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Joyeux Noel les singes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2002)

Disparue Coralie? Elle n'aura pas tenu longtemps... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## cartman (2 Novembre 2002)

nan... po longtemps c net !


----------



## gribouille (2 Novembre 2002)

C'est pas ça... mais le propriétaire du pack multi-pseudo dont fait partie le profil "Coralie" n'est pas sur les forums en ce moment.... donc voilà /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gribouille (2 Novembre 2002)

mais quand il reviendras, de là à dire qu'il réutiliseras ce pseudo là plutôt qu'un autre... je sais pas.... peut être une petie Noémie, une Marina.... à voir selon ses envies à notre cher... oups désolé... là non /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * mais quand il reviendras, de là à dire qu'il réutiliseras ce pseudo là plutôt qu'un autre... je sais pas.... peut être une petie Noémie, une Marina.... à voir selon ses envies à notre cher... oups désolé... là non /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Ah ça... Sacré _beeep_... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Disparue Coralie? Elle n'aura pas tenu longtemps... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *



Relis tes interventions, et tu comprendras peut-être pourquoi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (3 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Relis tes interventions, et tu comprendras peut-être pourquoi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

T'es sûr que c'était les miennes? Tu dois confondre... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2002)

Je sais pas. Il faut demander à... _"Coralinette"_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## WebOliver (3 Novembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> * Je sais pas. Il faut demander à... "Coralinette" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *



Alors elle est susceptible... contrairement à ces apparences... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2002)

reçu un mail de Coralie hier, elle va très bien, son copain a eu le droit à quelques vacances donc  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2002)

Je ne placerais pas cela du côté de la susceptibilité. Mais tu sais, ce que j'en dis /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Et puis pour des nouvelles, il faut sûrement demander à alèm, spécialiste es-[censuré] /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * reçu un mail de Coralie hier, elle va très bien, son copain a eu le droit à quelques vacances donc  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Bah tiens. Quand on parle du loup /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## WebOliver (3 Novembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * reçu un mail de Coralie hier, elle va très bien, son copain a eu le droit à quelques vacances donc  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Nous voilà rassuré... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* Je ne placerais pas cela du côté de la susceptibilité. Mais tu sais, ce que j'en dis /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Et puis pour des nouvelles, il faut sûrement demander à alèm, spécialiste es-[censuré] /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

voyou va !! tu veux rester poli avec les demoiselles ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

voyou va !! tu veux rester poli avec les demoiselles ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ça dépend. Quand elles sont _'charmantes'_ (ton expression consacrée), oui. Mais sinon, je m'en contrefous comme d'un album de Céline Dion /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Ça dépend. Quand elles sont 'charmantes' (ton expression consacrée), oui. Mais sinon, je m'en contrefous comme d'un album de Céline Dion /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

ça te dit un thé du côté de République demain voire ailleurs dans l'antre de nos miss théatre ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

ah oui, mince, iChat est plus indiqué pour cela.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> * ès-[censuré] /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *



Décidément, tu as toujours un problème avec la censure. Attention, il y en a certains qui ne le prennent pas aussi bien que moi ; tu pourrais avoir des problèmes, un jour /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * ah oui, mince, iChat est plus indiqué pour cela.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Parler de ta vie privée en... privé ? Toi ! Noooon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Sinon, ouais, ça me dit. Enfin, faut que je consulte mon iCal moi aussi (il paraît que je suis très occupé en ce moment et que je n'ai rien foutu du we).


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2002)

Poster autant me rappelle de si bons souvenirs. Arf, snif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2002)

3§????arathoustra]* 

Parler de ta vie privée en... privé ? Toi ! Noooon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Sinon, ouais, ça me dit. Enfin, faut que je consulte mon iCal moi aussi (il paraît que je suis très occupé en ce moment et que je n'ai rien foutu du we).   *<hr /></blockquote>

bah perso, je ne suis pas très occupé, la preuve, je ne suis pas en balade touristique aujourd'hui  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

mais mon iCal aime à me rappeler mes horaires de taf  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

continue de poster, ça me tiens éveillé.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2002)

Mouais, en fait, ça va. Il me manque mtra... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2002)

Et dire que l'année dernière on ramait avec MacNN, on avait des limitations inter-posts à 30 ou 60 sec, et on explosait tout cela quand même /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> * Et dire que l'année dernière on ramait avec MacNN, on avait des limitations inter-posts à 30 ou 60 sec, et on explosait tout cela quand même /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *



on était même très souvent confronté à ces limitations  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2002)

moi je n'ai jamais eu cette limitation /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

on était même très souvent confronté à ces limitations  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Mais il y avait malgré tout la technique des multi-navigateurs et des messages envoyés toutes les 30 secondes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
(air *vieux con*)


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * moi je n'ai jamais eu cette limitation /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *



3 minutes pout écrire une phrase d'une ligne pleine de fautes d'orthographe, c'est ça ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Philippe64 (7 Novembre 2002)

c'était un post sur Manon au départ... enfin... c'est pas grave car elle est toujours pas là...


----------



## Philippe64 (8 Novembre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif J'ai reçu aujourd'hui des nouvelles de Manon !!!!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

Elle m'a envoyé un mail aujourd'hui pour m'expliquer sa disparition.
Elle vie ne période difficile en ce moment qui ne lui laisse aucun moment de répis : Elle vient de commencer un nouveau boulot très compliqué et son père est tombé gravement malade.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

voici un extrait de son mail:
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Me revoilà
 j'ai eu d"énnorrrrrmmmmmeees prob mon père hospitalisé.../...Voilà un mois que je ne touche plus mon ordi...
 au bouleau je n'ai absolument pas le temps, car il me faut acquerir de
nouvelles connaissances et c'est hyper hyper hyper complexe.
 Mais comme le Phenix je vais renaître , j'espère.
.../...
Dit a tous, que je vais revenir, mais que j'ai été  fortement secouée <hr /></blockquote> 

Vous pourriez lui envoyer des messages de soutient, cela lui fera certainement plaisir.
(je peux lui transmettre par mail si vous voulez)


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

Fichtre ! Mais c'est la vie 

Ce serait cool qu'elle revienne !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2002)

Après moult pénibles zaventures : boulot, santé etc.
 me revoilou... Soyez certains que je vais continuer ici, car j'aime particulièrement ce lieu.
 Merci à ceux qui se sont inquiétés !
 Donc, plus que jamais haut, fort et fière : NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2002)

Après moult pénibles zaventures, boulot, santé etc.
 me revoilou... Soyez certains que je vais continuer ici, car j'aime particulièrement ce lieu.
 Merci à ceux qui se sont inquiétés !
 Donc plus que jamais haut, fort et fière : NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2002)

Je vais redoubler mes efforts pour mac géné, mais pas trop quand même...
 double messages ? 
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## benjamin (8 Novembre 2002)

Et Philippe qui n'est pas là pour voir ça. Non... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Bon, Webo, tu nous retrouves ta Colalinette, maintenant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Philippe64 (8 Novembre 2002)

mais si je suis là... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

Bonjour Manon, content de revoir !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Bon, Webo, tu nous retrouves ta Colalinette, maintenant &lt;img src="/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif" alt="" /&gt;    *



Elle est chez Alèm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ou l'inverse...


----------



## jeromemac (1 Mars 2003)

Maoukélé la manon maoukélé???


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeromemac:</font><hr /> * Maoukélé la manon maoukélé??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Toi aussi tu t'es absenté pendant un bon moment non ? C'est bien, tu es revenu.


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2003)

hypotheses :

-elle est partie
-elle a vu alem tout nue (marche aussi pour gribouille tout nue)
-elle a eu un role dans un film X
-elle est en cour d'étude par Mulder et Scully


----------



## Blob (4 Mars 2003)

Mackie.... alem est un homme.... bon pour gribouille par contre la je ne c pas


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Elle est chez Alèm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ou l'inverse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

euh... euh... non. 

non non !

vraiment... non.

je ne suis pas chez moi mais je ne suis pas chez Coralie non plus...  


et si je suis avec "elle", ou par bonheur chez "elle", je ne suis pas en compagnie de Coralie... 

bref, je ne suis pas avec Coralie.

elle est où d'ailleurs ?

ah ces femmes, elles n'arrêtent pas de disparaitre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, faut que je retourne à l'observation des grenouilles moah...


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Mackie.... alem est un homme....* 

[/QUOTE] 

t'as des preuves ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> *bon pour gribouille par contre la je ne c pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

euh...


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2003)

De quoi j'me mêle ? vous saurez rien... je vous demande pas la taille de votre multiprise pour votre installation mac moi... bon alors


----------



## ELZOBI (4 Mars 2003)

J'ai une énorme multi prise, si ça t'interesse...


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2003)

non merci j'en possède déjà une TTBM de multiprise


----------



## ELZOBI (5 Mars 2003)

C'est quoi TTBM ?
Tout 
Ton
Big
Machin ?????????


----------



## alèm (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * De quoi j'me mêle ? vous saurez rien... * 

[/QUOTE]

ah si, moi, je veux savoir mon lapin rose !! tu m'as promis de me faire visiter les tribunes du stade gerland !!


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * C'est quoi TTBM ?
Tout 
Ton
Big
Machin ?????????   * 

[/QUOTE]  "Très-Très Bien Monté vala cekesavedir


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ah si, moi, je veux savoir mon lapin rose !! tu m'as promis de me faire visiter les tribunes du stade gerland !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] Ok mais faudras mettre sa laisse au mackie... cé interdit de balader sona annimal de compagnie sur les pelouses sans la laisse


----------



## ELZOBI (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> *   "Très-Très Bien Monté vala cekesavedir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas entendre...


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas entendre...
* 

[/QUOTE]

En l'occurrence, ici, il sagit de sentir et non pas d'entendre


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

En l'occurrence, ici, il sagit de sentir et non pas d'entendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]















 * MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAA *


----------



## ELZOBI (5 Mars 2003)

Attention dans ce genre de trucs le contenant a autant d'importance que le contenu...


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

TTBM, c'est pas Ton Truc Bien Minable


----------



## ELZOBI (5 Mars 2003)

Ben on sait pas trop en fait...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (6 Mars 2003)

'Tention 'Tention Baffez Mackie ?


----------



## krystof (6 Mars 2003)

Tu T'es Bouffé Maousse


----------



## ELZOBI (6 Mars 2003)

Ouh la cochonne...


----------



## jeromemac (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Toi aussi tu t'es absenté pendant un bon moment non ? C'est bien, tu es revenu.



* 

[/QUOTE]

boulot boulot quand tu nous tient... ça n'arrete pas, et je crois que c'est de pire en pire, je parle même pas des Pc qu'on monte la depuis quelque moi et qui sont mais alors trop nul!!! la carte mère qui rentre pas dans le boitier "standard" la carte Pci qui n'en est pas, les boulon visser à l'envers , les cartes Pci trop grosse pour rentré dans un 2U fait pour ça , des cartes AGp trop courte Windows 2000 SERVER et sa gestion du réseau, des utilisateur et plein d'autre truc que NT4 avait presque rendu utilisable... je continu.... en ce moment on n'a que des problème et le pire c'est qu'on prend pas du taiwanai exprés!!!! c'est dingue ça non??!!


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2003)

Le forum des raleurs, c'est pas ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non mais


----------



## Rémi qui dit oui (4 Avril 2003)

On relance un sujet qui ne DOIT PAS rester dans les catacombes !

Je veux retrouver ma Manon oui oui et oui !

Comme çà si on peut faire une confrontation entre mon oui et son *** (j'arrive pas à le dire).

De toute façon le oui l'emporte toujours


----------



## jeromemac (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Rémi qui dit oui:</font><hr /> * On relance un sujet qui ne DOIT PAS rester dans les catacombes !

Je veux retrouver ma Manon oui oui et oui !

Comme çà si on peut faire une confrontation entre mon oui et son *** (j'arrive pas à le dire).

De toute façon le oui l'emporte toujours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

elle est ou pétard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 c'est fou ça quand même.... c'est bien de reprendre son concept à l'envers t'es positif à l'extreme toi alors???


----------



## jeromemac (14 Mai 2003)

..... toujours pas la .........


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2003)

Elle me manque à moi aussi


----------



## camisol (14 Mai 2003)

Manon est toujours aussi belle


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr /> * Manon est toujours aussi belle * 

[/QUOTE]

49 Kg pour 1m73........... Faut pas qu'il y ait trop de vent !!


----------



## camisol (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

49 Kg pour 1m73........... Faut pas qu'il y ait trop de vent !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Au contraire, c'est un gabarit de course. Rapport poids-puissance optimum, avec élevage chez les punks en sus... Nickel.


----------



## jeromemac (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr /> * 

Au contraire, c'est un gabarit de course. Rapport poids-puissance optimum, avec élevage chez les punks en sus... Nickel.  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## sylko (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr /> * 

Au contraire, c'est un gabarit de course. Rapport poids-puissance optimum, avec élevage chez les punks en sus... Nickel.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Autant qu'elle ne lise pas ce genre de commentaires débiles...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 
Autant qu'elle ne lise pas ce genre de commentaires débiles...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Si ! justement .... comme ça on aura le plaisir de la voir revenir pour nous tirer les oreilles ... c'est bien le but non ???


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2003)

Grand fou !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Si ! justement .... comme ça on aura le plaisir de la voir revenir pour nous tirer les oreilles ... c'est bien le but non ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
pas fou mais maso!


----------



## SuperCed (3 Octobre 2003)

En tant que grand gagnant du labyrinthe, j'ai le droit parfois à quelques nouvelles.

En fait, depuis un an, elle bosse pour un grand labo pharmaceutique. Elle a donc abandonné légèrement abandonné le nucléaire.
C'est un boulot moitié au US, moitié à Paris. Donc pour elle qui a horreur de l'avion, c'est pas super.

Actuellement, pas trop contente de son travail, c'est un peu difficile. Et puis toujours fidèle à son mac...heu...

Manon, tu m'en veux pas si j'étale ta vie sur les forums, mais c'est pas trop personnel je pense.

Voilà aux dernière news.


----------



## bebert (3 Octobre 2003)

Je ne sais pas si tu as bien fait, mais en tout cas je suis heureux d'apprendre de ses nouvelles. J'espère qu'elle viendra prendre un verre au bar très bientôt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS : merci pour l'info !


----------

